# HAs anyone figured out how to put DIY Co2 on a timer without making a messy explosion



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Also it would cause a large uncontrolled rush of CO2 when the setup first kicks back on which could be potentially dangerous to the fish.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Right, so it their some sort of in line pressure release or something? anyone figured it out?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Only way I see it working is you would need to put a Solenoid inline with a pressure release valve before the solenoid taht will let the pressure off at a few pounds of pressure to prevent build up.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

You could use a powerhead as a diffuser. The powerhead could be on a timer and when turned off at night, the large bubbles would simply float to the surface and burst.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Craigthor said:


> Only way I see it working is you would need to put a Solenoid inline with a pressure release valve before the solenoid taht will let the pressure off at a few pounds of pressure to prevent build up.


Yeah it seems that it is way more trouble then it is worth. I hate DIY Co2, but I was hoping for some sort of breakthrough idea


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

hbosman said:


> You could use a powerhead as a diffuser. The powerhead could be on a timer and when turned off at night, the large bubbles would simply float to the surface and burst.


WE HAVE A THINKER! That is actually not a bad idea at all! Im going to try it!!!


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

sounds good to me.
but we dont really need a timer for DIY co2. do we??


----------



## BrentD (Dec 11, 2008)

Just get a 2-way solenoid valve. Set it up so that when it's running, during the day, the CO2 goes into the aquarium and when the valve shuts off it vents to atmosphere. You're not going to produce enough CO2 with a DIY to suffocate yourself or anything. The 2-way valves are really common on e-bay. I use them a lot for animatronic props at a haunted house I help with.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

BrentD said:


> Just get a 2-way solenoid valve. Set it up so that when it's running, during the day, the CO2 goes into the aquarium and when the valve shuts off it vents to atmosphere. You're not going to produce enough CO2 with a DIY to suffocate yourself or anything. The 2-way valves are really common on e-bay. I use them a lot for animatronic props at a haunted house I help with.


I wish you all were right, But I have killed fish and shrimp using DIY way to many times. It is way to unstable for me to take any chances.

The solenoid idea is a good one too, a little more pricey, but it would work.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

BrentD said:


> Just get a 2-way solenoid valve. Set it up so that when it's running, during the day, the CO2 goes into the aquarium and when the valve shuts off it vents to atmosphere. You're not going to produce enough CO2 with a DIY to suffocate yourself or anything. The 2-way valves are really common on e-bay. I use them a lot for animatronic props at a haunted house I help with.


You'd need a three way to do this. 2 way is on/off.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

EntoCraig said:


> I wish you all were right, But I have killed fish and shrimp using DIY way to many times. It is way to unstable for me to take any chances.
> 
> The solenoid idea is a good one too, a little more pricey, but it would work.


What he is saying is that you would vent co2 into the room, which would not suffocate YOU. Wouldn't smell great though....


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> You'd need a three way to do this. 2 way is on/off.


I was more of thinking along the lines of spiting the hose and having 2 solenoids on it. one goes off and then the other kicks on, rerouting the Co2 into the open air. But this is still sounding like more trouble then worth. 

Im guessing the powerhead/timer method is the best for what I want it for.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned putting an aerator on a timer.

It drives off enough of the CO2 that it doesn't build up to critical levels, and also adds oxygen.

Has always worked great for me.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

DarkCobra said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned putting an aerator on a timer.
> 
> It drives off enough of the CO2 that it doesn't build up to critical levels, and also adds oxygen.
> 
> Has always worked great for me.


Oh, yes I do this on my larger tanks... But that really wont work in a 1.5 gallon tank... To much flow and turbulence


----------



## BrentD (Dec 11, 2008)

over_stocked said:


> You'd need a three way to do this. 2 way is on/off.


Well, I meant a 2-output valve. Or 3-port in, out, exhaust.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

EntoCraig said:


> Oh, yes I do this on my larger tanks... But that really wont work in a 1.5 gallon tank... To much flow and turbulence


I didn't think of that.. Good point!


----------



## Lycosa (Oct 16, 2006)

Try this.. I've been meaning to, but haven't got around to it. Get a solenoid valve and tee off the line to a balloon. At night, the balloon will fill and in the morning, you can control how much CO2 goes into your tank with a small valve same as pressurized CO2. I don't know how long it'll last and probably would require some tinkering, but it would (in theory) work.


----------



## m8e (Oct 16, 2009)

:icon_idea
Works if the line to the aquaria ends under the surface. (Just a few millimeters of water column creats more backpressure than the line that goes outside, and the gas goes the easiest way.)


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

m8e said:


> :icon_idea
> Works if the line to the aquaria ends under the surface. (Just a few millimeters of water column creats more backpressure than the line that goes outside, and the gas goes the easiest way.)


That makes sense also. thanks for all the input


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

what about ball valve manual air ride valves and fixturing out a way to put them on a timer so it act like a bubble counter, only letting so many bubbles in to the aquarium per a sec/min.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

fishyjoe24 said:


> what about ball valve manual air ride valves and fixturing out a way to put them on a timer so it act like a bubble counter, only letting so many bubbles in to the aquarium per a sec/min.


You just have to remember this system can have no back pressure or it will explode.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

EntoCraig said:


> Oh, yes I do this on my larger tanks... But that really wont work in a 1.5 gallon tank... To much flow and turbulence


Get one of these to turn down the air pump to a more manageable bubble flow. I have this on most of mine.


----------



## jeffvmd (Apr 16, 2010)

When I first tried a planted tank (just a few months ago) and started using a DIY CO2 bottle, I thought there must be some way to have an on/off to this set up to "conserve" CO2 to make the set up last longer and I really didn't want to shell out money for a CO2 tank set up.
If that is the goal for wanting it to be timed to have on/off settings. Better forget it as you will just really make a big mess.:hihi:
It wouldn't work if you dont have a container that can hold that much pressure and a reguator to come with it.

If you just want that the CO2 release in the tank will just be controlled so as to mimic the plants normal schedule of using up CO2, I think the idea of having it vented out with a 3 way solenoid will work.

I don't think that there is a significant difference of having the DIY CO2 mix just running on 24hours/day. I have the 6gal fluval edge initially on the DIY CO2 and it doesn't have bad effects on the plants, fishes or shrimps I have in it. That made me think why stress myself having it timed?:icon_smil


----------



## leaf (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeast increase their activity and co2 output with warmer temperatures. A heating pad on the same timer as the power head may prove to be slightly beneficial.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: DIY Co2 on a timer without making a messy explosion*

No 3 way solenoid needed... you only need a 2 way. 

Run your co2 hose from your DIY bottle to a 'T'. One branch of the 'T' goes to your check valve and then your diffuser. The other branch goes to a solenoid. Solenoid closed = co2 goes to your diffuser. Solenoid open = co2 vented to your room. This is because the co2 will take the path of least resistance.

I'm a big believer in running an airstone when the co2 and lights are off. At night, when not photosynthesizing, plants respirate, taking in oxygen and giving off Co2. (At least this us what I recall from biology...) the airstone will increase circulation and boost the oxygen content of the tank.

I think just running a timer-driven nighttime airstone would suffice for you. Seems like it would be more in the low tech spirit of your DIY Co2. If you're going to go to the trouble of a solenoid, you just might start to save your pennies for a pressurized tank and regulator. I sure love mine!

Good luck!

S.Steve


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Or you could just get a pressurized c02 set-up...if your'e rich of course :hihi:


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

Caton said:


> Or you could just get a pressurized c02 set-up...if your'e rich of course :hihi:


Right I have a pressurized system, but Im not buying another one for a 1.5G tank...


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Then why not just use a manifold to split your co2


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

over_stocked said:


> Then why not just use a manifold to split your co2


Because its about 40 miles away :hihi: this tank is at work. I know there are options but I wanted to see if anyone had come up with somthing creative, and several of you have  I am alos looking into cheaper paintball solutions with cheaper regulators. Any advise or link to other threads on this is also appreciated.


----------



## bikeny (Apr 29, 2010)

EntoCraig said:


> Because its about 40 miles away :hihi: this tank is at work. I know there are options but I wanted to see if anyone had come up with somthing creative, and several of you have  I am alos looking into cheaper paintball solutions with cheaper regulators. Any advise or link to other threads on this is also appreciated.


How about one of the mini Co2 systems? On a 1.5 gallon tank, the small cartridges should still last a while. How about this one:

http://www.greenleafaquariums.com/complete-co2-systems/pierce-co2-system.html


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Paintball solutions really aren't that much cheaper than standard CO2 regulators and tanks. If you are willing to spend that kind of money, I would suggest using a standard regulator and adapter so, you can use the regulator with standard tanks later.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/h_bosman/4379697140/in/set-72157622829944660/

http://www.homebrewing.org/The-Adapter-CO2-regulator-to-Paintball-tank-Adapter_p_1122.html


----------



## intermediate_noob (Jan 23, 2007)

Awhile back I found this and thought it might be interesting, albeit a little unorthodox:

http://www.66pacific.com/co2/default.htm

Maybe it will help.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

sewingalot said:


> Get one of these to turn down the air pump to a more manageable bubble flow. I have this on most of mine.


Got a link to a pic of it?


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

EntoCraig said:


> Because its about 40 miles away :hihi: this tank is at work. I know there are options but I wanted to see if anyone had come up with somthing creative, and several of you have  I am alos looking into cheaper paintball solutions with cheaper regulators. Any advise or link to other threads on this is also appreciated.


Only 40 miles? Just buy some hose and run it outside the car on your way to work. You might need to rent a uhaul pickup/full size truck to hold all the house, but you could get it there. 

No idea what the loss would be over that kind of distance though. 

:icon_lol:


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

A 1.5 gallon is hardly enough room for any fish so I would say don't worry about it since the only things that could live in there are plants.


----------



## james0816 (Jun 26, 2008)

I think the simplest solution was already mentioned. Get yourself a gang valve, small air pump, and cheap timer. Start out by adjusting the valve to control the air flow to where you want it. Then hook that up to the timer. Seems easy enough to me. Not to mention that it would be a more cost effective solution.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Hilde said:


> Got a link to a pic of it?


The thing you quoted had a link....


----------



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

EntoCraig said:


> Anyone figured out how to put your DIY Co2 systems on a timer that shuts them off at night? Obviously putting it on a timed solenoid would cause gas to build up inside the bottle and potentially explode...


Why would you want to? I mean there is no need to save Co2 with DIY.


When I put the Drop Checker in,










After 2 hours,

Yellow-green










My Cardinals are very happy and don't gasp fpr air at night. Color doesn't change with a PH test kit from night to day.

I wish I had a better picture but even in this you can see red is strong and solid right across the whole bottom of the fish.


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

The Plantman said:


> Why would you want to? I mean there is no need to save Co2 with DIY.


I don't want to save Co2. I have gassed to many fish with DIY Co2 at night, when the plants stop using it up...

Regardless, I have completely decided against using DIY Co2. I want to be able to control it 100%


----------

